# Shrimps and bio load



## Karen H (2 Dec 2013)

Hi I know I am at the top of stocking levels. But have been told I could add more shrimp as they don't count towards the bio load of tank. Is this right? 

Substrate aqua grow nutra soil
64l tank
Fluval U2 filter
Led lighting
Plants 
Water wisteria ,
Anubias,
Cabomba caoliniana,
Cryptocoryne wendtill green
Moss ball,
Taxiphyllum sp spiky
Stock
1 betta
15 neon tetras
2 otoclinclus 
4 amano shrimp
Ph 7


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Dec 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about your stocking level. your miles off your maximum of about 100cm with big filters and water changes in a planted tank. If you stocked to the max, a planted tank would look very very busy, you would see fish your and not the scape
Shrimp will add to the bio load but i don't know how much


----------



## Michael W (2 Dec 2013)

Shrimps do count towards the bioload but its not a lot so it could potentially be neglected in certain setups like those that are heavily planted etc etc.

If you adding anything other than Amanos, your betta may find them to be a snack. Although, in your setup it would seem that there are a lot of plants for the shrimps to hide so adults should be fine. Maybe consider making some caves out of coconut shells and such for the shrimplets to hide in once you get some berried shrimps. The neons are great fry/shrimplet hunters in my opinion so yeah.

Michael.


----------



## kirk (2 Dec 2013)

Yes the clean up crew poo too.


----------

